
How the Net Was Won - bootload
http://dme.engin.umich.edu/internet/
======
bootload
_" Craig Labovitz was a newly hired Merit engineer who had abandoned his PhD
studies in artificial intelligence at Michigan because he was so fascinated by
his at-first-temporary NSFNET work assignment. “Most people today don’t know
that the heart of the Internet was once on North Campus,” says Labovitz. “It
was where the operations and on-call center was, and where all the planning
and the engineering took place.”"_

Found this article trying to find a story
([http://blog.deepfield.net/2012/04/18/how-big-is-amazons-
clou...](http://blog.deepfield.net/2012/04/18/how-big-is-amazons-cloud/))
referenced the these stories:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869338)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869616)

Had no idea the growth rate of networking in this era.

